# Hab mal allgeneine Frageb zu Java ME !



## Guest (2. Jun 2008)

Hallo,ich gehe auf ein osz für Informationstechnik und habe seit diesem Jahr java in der Schule(bzw im informatik untericht),so viel zu meiner einleitung^^!   

Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen xda comet von 02(mit windows mobile 6 )und wollte halt probieren java-programme mit ihm unterwegs zuschreiben ,so jetzt hab ich ein paar sachen noch nicht wirklich verstanden !!!

1)Java Me - ist doch eine laufzeitumgebung und ist ja normaler Weise vorinstalliert ,kann man aber damit überhaupt programme schreiben oder brauch man da noch addons ,weil normale handynutzer brauchen das ja nicht !!!!???!!!!

2) Dann bräuchte ich ja noch einen compiler und nen editor / bekommt man sowas als freeware (hat jemand einen produktnamen oder link etc ...??? ???:L 

sorry fals so eine ähnlich frage schonmal gestellt wurde ,ich wurde nicht so richtig bei FAC's fündig und bei google komme ich auch nicht weiter (wusste auch nicht genau wo ich im Forum hinposten soll , würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könnt=) 

mfg Hannes


----------



## The_S (3. Jun 2008)

Ich nehm mich deiner auch mal hier an  . Also generell glaube ich, dass du ein kleines Verständnisproblem hast.



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen xda comet von 02(mit windows mobile 6 )und wollte halt probieren java-programme mit ihm unterwegs zuschreiben ,so jetzt hab ich ein paar sachen noch nicht wirklich verstanden !!!



üblicherweise schreibt man Programme auf einem Laptop/Desktop-PC.



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1)Java Me - ist doch eine laufzeitumgebung und ist ja normaler Weise vorinstalliert



Kann man so sagen. So wie die JRE auf Desktoprechnern installiert werden kann, so ist J2ME (CDC/CLDC/MIDP) meist auf mobilen Endgeräten mit einer bestimmen Konfiguration vorinstalliert. Nachträgliche Installation und Änderungen sind meistens nicht möglich. Mit Windows Mobile habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen.



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann man aber damit überhaupt programme schreiben



Nein! Eine Laufzeitumgebung ist eben nur eine Laufzeitumgebung  und keine Entwicklungsumgebung.



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder brauch man da noch addons



Um Java Programme zu entwicklen benötigst du einen entsprechenden Compiler (so wie du zum Ausführen auf dem Desktop eine JRE, zum Entwickeln aber ein JDK benötigst). Ich würde das mal nicht unbedingt als "addon" bezeichnen, sondern vielmehr als eigenständigese Programm  . Obs da was gibt bzw. inwiefern bestehende Windows-Desktop-Anwendungen (Eclipse, Netbeans, JDK, ...) zu Windows Mobile kompatibel sind, weiß ich nicht.



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> weil normale handynutzer brauchen das ja nicht !!!!???!!!!



normale Handynuter benutzen auch nur Java-Programme auf ihrem Handy und schreiben sie (wenn überhaupt) am PC selbst. Du bist der Erste, von dem ich höre, dass er seine Anwendungen direkt AUF einem mobilen Endgerät entwicklen möchte  .



			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2) Dann bräuchte ich ja noch einen compiler und nen editor / bekommt man sowas als freeware



Wie gesagt, inwieweit Compiler von Windows-Desktop-Systemen zu Windows Mobile kompatibel sind weiß ich nicht. Da müsstest du selbst mal Googeln. Und einen Editor ist zwar nice-to-have, aber zum Programmieren benötigst du ihn nicht.

[edit] hab mal ein bisschen gesucht ...

http://www.developers-guide.net/forums/2580,java-compiler-auf-windows-mobile
http://handheld.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-and-Shell/Development/jCompile-30215.shtml


----------



## Gast (29. Jun 2008)

Danke schön Hoobit im Blutrausch für die Erklärung,
hab jez schon das Ein oder Andere ausprobiert ,aber sorichtig wills noch nicht ^^ 
vllt schreib ja noch jemand,der eventuell mehr infos/bzw Erfahrung als ich hat


----------

